# rocker trim help



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

hey guys,ineed some help installing rocker trim on a 70 gto.i ordered an aftermarket set and it came with no instructions.does anybody have advice on how to go about it?maybe someone has a diagram or instructions they can e-mail to me?thanks


----------



## 123jboy (Nov 15, 2008)

I believe there should be holes for counter sunk surface mounted screws at the front and the rear of the molding. There are also clips for fastening the middle section. The top lip of the moulding hooks onto them, then two more clips slide into the bottom lip and wrap under the rocker panel itself. These clips are then fastened with screws from the bottom. Ames has all the clips to do the job.


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

hey,thanks alot you just cleared up in 2 minutes what iv'e spent days trying to figure out.im going to go try and pop them on.thanks again.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

123jboy said:


> I believe there should be holes for counter sunk surface mounted screws at the front and the rear of the molding. There are also clips for fastening the middle section. The top lip of the moulding hooks onto them, then two more clips slide into the bottom lip and wrap under the rocker panel itself. These clips are then fastened with screws from the bottom. Ames has all the clips to do the job.


Assuming the `70 is the same style as `65, the center clips are attached to the car before you put the rocker on. The top lip of the rocker gets put onto the top of the clips, then using the palm of your hand you hit/smack/push the botton edge of the rocker onto the bottom part of the clip. After the center is all attached to the clips, then finish up by installing the two outside screws. Not sure about the `70s, but on my `65 the wide side of the rocker faces up.


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

does anybody know what the spacing for the rocker trim clips is?there are 4 upper clips and 2 lower wider clips for each side.


----------



## mykel1047 (Oct 14, 2019)

Front and rear clip go 2 1/2" from wheel well opening, 2nd and 7th clip go 8 1/2" from the 2 1/2" clips, clips in between go 11" apart,long clips go about a 3rd of the distance from each end or the molding. The molding is 77" long and once it is clipped add the two screws to the ends.


----------

